# Northern and Northwestern Ontario Hunters



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yep, Have hunting from Timmins to Ignace and most places in between. all in archery seasons.
Rick


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Our family has 1000 acres up near engleheart. We hunt there mostly.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I live in New Liskeard and have hunted lots of places from here all the way to out past Atikokan.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Nl*

I used to live in Liskeard.. 87-2001..

Gilles


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Kenora here, 

I deer hunt around Kenora, and moose hunt north of Ear Falls. Deer looks to be a slow season this year. But my consolation prize was a 36" bull this year.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Hunt north of Upsala:teeth:


----------



## XCaddis (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, I hunted north of Rainy a couple years ago...the deer were like blackflies up in Kapuskasing. Guess there have been a couple bad winters.

Thinking of making the 25 hour drive out that way again next year...




Top Gauge said:


> Kenora here,
> 
> I deer hunt around Kenora, and moose hunt north of Ear Falls. Deer looks to be a slow season this year. But my consolation prize was a 36" bull this year.


----------



## sprocket99 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenora here


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Used to live in the Sault as well. Hunted all over the province, from the far south, to as far as you can drive north. 

Can't wait for the day when I can move back to the north country. Everytime I go moose hunting, I call my wife when we arrive in God's country, and say "Hi honey, I'M HOME!!!!!!"

Rob


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

from the Timmins area and hunted most of Ontario


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dryden*

Dryden here...Hunt mostly area 8...


----------

